

An Interview with OEIS's Neil Sloane - jason_s
http://www.wired.com/2015/08/meet-guy-sorts-worlds-numbers-attic/

======
jordigh

        We like to include sequences that appear on IQ tests. It’s always
        been one of my goals to help people do these silly tests.
    

Yessssss! Those damn "IQ" questions:

[http://spikedmath.com/062.html](http://spikedmath.com/062.html)

We also get them with some regularity in Freenode's ##math. It's a FAQ.
"Here's a list of numbers, what's the formula?" Sometimes we're able to send
the person to Sloane's and be done with it.

Other times...

